# Derby day



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

So who do you think will win the derby's today I'm hoping for manutd and Newcastle to cause an upset !!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

City and then who cares :lol:


----------



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hahaha I don't mind too much about the georgie derby that's for my step son but hoping the reds actually play a decent game for once . Can't see it happening tho ha


----------



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

Got to love predictive text ha georgie derby ??


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I think unfortunately City are due a kicking. We might win the champions league thou !


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Manchester derby is a derby all over the world apart from actually in Manchester. Who's care about it zzzzzzz


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

City fans, we actually live here not sarf of Watford


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Hufty said:


> City fans, we actually live here not sarf of Watford


But it's not a real derby if there is only one set of fans in that area. north east one is huge up here everyone one you meet is either red and white or black and white, every where you turn the result means so much. Think newcastle could of won that but at least going to work tomorrow will be a little better without having to try and hide 

Hope city win tho can't stand man utd and their 'fans'


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Chris92VAG said:


> But it's not a real derby if there is only one set of fans in that area. north east one is huge up here everyone one you meet is either red and white or black and white, every where you turn the result means so much. Think newcastle could of won that but at least going to work tomorrow will be a little better without having to try and hide
> 
> Hope city win tho can't stand man utd and their 'fans'


Yeah guess your right pal, they shut all the pubs in town centre it's like a ghost town on derby day


----------



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

Well manutd won.... close at the end though


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

6 and a half in a row, FTM. Sunderland, Newcastle is the biggest Derby in English football, the others are to friendly haha


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

knightstemplar said:


> 6 and a half in a row, FTM. Sunderland, Newcastle is the biggest Derby in English football, the others are to friendly haha


Someone's been drinking panda pop, 6 and a half? So if we draw the next game with your lot does that equal 7 wins? 

SMB


----------



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

Haha I think I've started something now ha ha panda pop


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Chris92VAG said:


> Someone's been drinking panda pop, 6 and a half? So if we draw the next game with your lot does that equal 7 wins?
> 
> SMB


Durham?


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

knightstemplar said:


> Durham?


Yes co.durham, what's your point?


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Chris92VAG said:


> Yes co.durham, what's your point?


Just wondering how somebody from Durham would think they were a Geordie, nothing else. By the way I am a proper Geordie, born on the Tyne:thumb:


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

knightstemplar said:


> Just wondering how somebody from Durham would think they were a Geordie, nothing else. By the way I am a proper Geordie, born on the Tyne:thumb:


Hahaha typical mackem :lol:

1. Just because co.durham is my current location that doesn't mean I've lived in that particular place anymore than one day.

2. When did I call myself a Geordie? So by that your saying that if you don't come from the actual place of what ever club you can't support them?

Proper Geordie my ass


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Chris92VAG said:


> Hahaha typical mackem :lol:
> 
> 1. Just because co.durham is my current location that doesn't mean I've lived in that particular place anymore than one day.
> 
> ...


The definition of a Geordie is being born within spitting distance of the Tyne, I was born in Tyne Dock in South Shields, less than 100 metres from the Tyne. South Shields is split down the middle, half and half, 4 miles to Sunderland and 7 to Newcastle, and we prefer to be called Sandancers to Geordies, and we are Definatly not Mackems and we don't drink panda pop or eat Cheesy chips:thumb:


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

You dont need to try and explain the geography I already know, also I know to be classed as a Geordie you need to be born on the correct side of the Tyne, like I said I never called myself a Geordie once you for some reason assumed I did because I'm a toon fan who's lives in co.durham just like many other thousands do. End of the day newcastle is my closest team and not far at all. 

Pretty sure you wouldn't be calling your self a proper Geordie in that pit hole Sunderland let's be honest :thumb: didn't think so pal.


----------

